# Umf bmx



## Kevin-UMF (3. August 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage und zwar würde ich mir gerne ein UMF Brad 1 Street 2009 Kaufen... Hier ein Link: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/UMF-Brad-1-Street-BMX-Bike-2010::19136.html

Daten des UMF Brad 1 Street:

*Rahmen:* 2010 Brad Pro ( Full CrMo, Steht auf der Hp)
*Gabel:* UMF CM 14mm    ( Full CrMo, Steht auf der Hp)
*Bremshebel:* Tektro 289A
*Bremsen:* Tektro FX15AFS U-Brake; FX15 U-brake
*Kurbelgarnitur:* 3-Piece Kurbel mit  25 Zähnen
*Innenlager:* MID BB
*Naben vorne/hinten:* A075SBT 3/8" BEARING 32 Loch/F176SBT-14H BEARING 36 Loch
*Speichen:* UCP 2.0
*Felgen:* Alex DM24
*Ritzel:* 9 Zähne
*Kette:* KMC K710
*Reifen:* Maxxis M-Tread 2.1" 60tpi/Maxxis M-Tread 1.85" 60tpi
*Lenker:* MJ-206 (Wide: 630mm, Rise: 185mm)
*Vorbau:* UMF MJ-998m
*Steuersatz:* FSA Orbit ZS Integrated + ORYG 48
*Sattel:* Velo VL-7081 Pivotal
*Stütze:* Pivotal 25.4 mm
*Pedalen:* BMX Pedal
*Inklusive:* 4 Axle Pegs aus PVC
*Größe:* 10.5"
*Gewicht:*13,6 kg
*Farbe:*schwarz 
 Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 449,- Euro.


Ich habe ja schon seit 2 jahren ein Umf Hardy 4 Singlespeed, bin damit sehr zufrieden kenne aber nur Dirt Bikes von Umf. Wie sind die Bmx das ist meine Frage würde mich Freuen wenn mir jemand dazu etwas sagen könnte der es schon mal von 2009 hatte oder der es hat


Es sollte nur ein Anfänger Fahrrad sein und ein wenig mehr aushalten deswegen Full CrMo und auch deswegen kam mir ein Umf Brad 1 Street in den Kopf weil die Dirt Bikes oder Generell Umf eine Gute Marke ist ich Danke euch im vorraus.

und bitte mal sagen ob die pegs auch gut sind aus PVC oder sollte ich mir auch lieber Full CrMo holen


MFG Kevin-UMF


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. August 2010)

Das ist ein Witz oder?

Ein BMX mit 13,6 KG ?

Ein gutes Dirtbike mit Federgabel wiegt weniger 

Bald werden wahrscheinlich auch noch die DH Bikes die 14 Kilo Knacken 

Und da moechtest du ein BMX mit 13,6 Kilogramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin-UMF (3. August 2010)

ehm mir sind die 13.6 kg egal man kann es auch damit bin mit meinem 14.5 kg auch zufrieden beim dirtbike also mir ist das egal kann mir jemand noch was anderes antowrten vllt. ausser das es zu schwer ist sowas ist schwachsinn finde ich man brauch nur technik und kraft


----------



## ursel_01 (3. August 2010)

Guck mal hier, das Rad ist genial und günstig.

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Komplettraeder/BMX/Wethepeople-Addict-umbra-grey-BMX-2009::2896.html


----------



## RISE (3. August 2010)

Machen wirs kurz: vielleicht nicht der letzte Schrott, aber wenns um BMX geht, bekommst du von anderen Firmen mehr für Geld. Schöner, leichter und irgendwie besser.
Ich bin nun wahrlich kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber 13,6kg ist wirklich nicht mehr uptodate.


----------



## Kevin-UMF (3. August 2010)

*UMF - Brad 1 Dirtjump BMX 2010

**Rahmen:* 2010 Brad Pro
*Gabel:* UMF CM 14mm
*Bremshebel:*Tektro 289A
*Bremsen:* Tektro FX15 U-brake
*Kurbelgarnitur:* 3-Piece Kurbel, 25 Zähne
*Innenlager:* MID BB
*Naben vorne/hinten:* DX51 14 mm 36 Loch / DX52 14 mm 48 Loch
*Speichen:* UCP 2.0
*Felgen:* Alex DM24
*Ritzel:* 9 Zähne
*Kette:* KMC K710
*Reifen:* Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2"/1.95"
*Lenker:* MJ-206 W/UMF LOGO LIGHT
*Vorbau:* MJ UMF-998
*Steuersatz:* FSA BB410
*Sattel:* Velo VL-7081 Pivotal
*Stütze:* Pivotal 25.4 mm
*Pedalen:* BMX geschraubte Pins, 9/16"
*Größe:* 10.5"
*Gewicht:* *11,6 kg*
*Farbe:* schwarz


sind nur andere reifen, felgen


----------



## RISE (4. August 2010)

Selbst wenn man durch Reifen (die Felgen sind in beiden Partlisten identisch) unglaubliche 2kg sparen sollte, was nicht der Fall ist, bekommst du bei anderen Herstellern mehr. Zudem ist es doch auch Quatsch, ein Rad zu bestellen und dann extra noch geld fÃ¼r Reifen, Felgen und Umspeichen zu bezahlen. Da kannst du die 100â¬ mehr auch gleich in ein anderes Rad stecken. 

Aber wenn du dich eh auf das Rad eingeschossen hast und im Prinzip jeglicher Kritik widersprichst, warum fragst du dann Ã¼berhaupt? Ich wÃ¼rde, wenn ich ein Komplettrad brÃ¤uchte, auf eine Firma zurÃ¼ckgreifen, die auf Erfahrung im BMX Bereich zurÃ¼ckblickt und entsprechendes Know How hat. Das will ich den UMF Leuten auch nicht absprechen, aber es gibt halt besseres.


----------



## benn9411 (4. August 2010)

es gibt immer besseres schon aufgefallen


----------



## Daniel_D (4. August 2010)

Ich kauf mir morgen einen Freerider von Wethepeople. Aber kann man mit 24" überhaupt Freeriden? Außerdem seh ich auf der Homepage irgendwie keinen Mountainbiker, ob die dann wohl Erfahrung beim fachgerechten Aufbau eines Freeriders haben?

Noch einmal: Es hat meines Wissens keine MTB Firma in der letzten Zeit geschafft eine halbwegs brauchbare BMX Linie auf die Beine zu stellen. Nicht Specialized, nicht GT, nicht Trek, nicht Ghost, nicht Bulls, nicht Red Bull, nicht UMF. 
Da ist fast immer nur ein halbseidendes Engagement in das Thema vorhanden und dementsprechend sind die Ergebnisse dann auch nicht konkurrenzfähig.

Haro hat es in den USA anders gemacht. Sie haben eine eigene BMX Firma (Premium) mit eigenem Teammanager, eigenem Team, eigens konzipierten Komponenten und eigener Produktlinie hinbekommen. Das ist so die letzte erfolgreiche Einflussnahme einer MTB Firma

Eine Gut- und Güstig MTB Marke wie United Merida Freeride, hat weder die Mittel, noch das Interesse da so viel Energie reinzustecken. BMX bleibt für sie eben nur etwas nebenher.

Ich würde nie ein Rad von einer Firma kaufen an deren Produkten ich sofort sehe, dass sie sich nicht mit meinem Einsatzgebiet auseinandersetzt.

So fern man sich also gesunden Menschenverstand attestiert, sollte man auf einen Kauf verzichten und stattdessen ein ordentliches gebrauchtes Rad, oder ein Auslaufmodell einer BMX Firma kaufen.


----------



## lennarth (4. August 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Haro hat es in den USA anders gemacht. Sie haben eine eigene BMX Firma (Premium) mit eigenem Teammanager, eigenem Team, eigens konzipierten Komponenten und eigener Produktlinie hinbekommen. Das ist so die letzte erfolgreiche Einflussnahme einer MTB Firma


ich weiß nicht ob ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe,aber war haro nicht von anfang an eine bmx firma?bob haro?..


----------



## holmar (4. August 2010)

nur weil das quasi der urvater des freestylebmx ist? ist bestimmt nur n zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (4. August 2010)

ne der hatte ne firma und hat sie irgendwann verkauft,heißt immer noch haro und stellt bmx kram her.und ich denke es gibt nicht noch eine firma namens haro,die aber mtb herstellt oder?


----------



## holmar (4. August 2010)

dein zweiter satz ist ziemlich kompliziert aufgebaut. falls du meinst, dass haro eine firma ist, die sowohl bmx als auch mountainbikes baut, hast du recht


----------



## RISE (4. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> es gibt immer besseres schon aufgefallen



ÃdÃ¶dÃ¶dÃ¶dÃ¶dÃ¶d. NatÃ¼rlich ist mir das aufgefallen, aber wir reden hier von einem 500â¬ BMX und nicht von Custom made oder Highend irgendwas. 
FÃ¼hlt euch doch nicht gleich auf die FÃ¼Ãe getreten. Wenn ihr mit UMF zufrieden seid, ist es doch ok. 

Nur Daniel hat es prima zusammen gefasst: UMF ist eine von den Firmen, die vor 3 Jahren mal was von BMX gehÃ¶rt hat und was vom "Hype" haben wollte, so wie viele andere auch. Was dabei rauskommt sind allerdings RÃ¤der, die meistens undurchdacht sind. Ausgestattet sind die RÃ¤der nicht schlecht, nur jeder, der sich vor der Produktion mal Ã¼ber Trends informiert hÃ¤tte, hÃ¤tte wissen mÃ¼ssen, dass man seit 5 Jahren im Leichtbauwahn ist. Reine BMX-Firmen haben gut und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen relativ schnell auf diese AnspÃ¼che reagiert und wen verwundert es da, dass man fÃ¼rs gleiche Geld eher das Rad nimmt, dass a) 2 - 3 kg leichter ist, b) mehr Markenparts dran hat - und wenns nur die Hausmarke Ã  la Salt ist und c) das Rad von einer Firma kommt, von der man weiÃ, dass sie seit Jahren mit Herzblut und vollem Knowhow dabei ist?


----------



## Dnoizer (10. August 2010)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe,aber war haro nicht von anfang an eine bmx firma?bob haro?..



Haro war auf alle Fälle anfangs eine reine BMX Marke und Bob Haro gehörte
diese Marke auch. Hat damals bei ihm, soweit ich weiß mit einem Rahmen
angefangen, den er von Torker hatte. Dort hat er sich z.b. das doppelte
Oberrohr und das Gusset "geklaut" welches dann beim seinem Haro Freestyler bzw. Master auftauchte.

Der Torker sah so aus:








Und der Freestyler bzw. Master von Haro so:


----------



## Daniel_D (11. August 2010)

Ich denke wie Gt und SE hat auch Haro dann im Knick Ende der 80er Jahre ihr Interesse am Funsport BMX verloren. Klassischer Freestyle, Shows und Co war ausgestorben und Race hat sich davon wegentwickelt. Ernährungspläne ließen sich nicht so gut mit einem Funsport verbinden.

Die neuen BMX Firmen, wie S&M, FBM, Standard, Aber auch WTP und little Devil waren unverbraucht und ihnen haftete eher noch der Rock 'n Roll Charme an. Nie hat es eine klassische Firma geschafft sich wieder in die Gunst der Fahrer einzukaufen. Wie oft hat es GT versucht?


----------

